# Detroit - Grand Rapids area dealers



## shibui (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've decided my next bike is going to be a Felt. I live an hour outside of Toronto and there is no Felt dealer in my city. Since there is a real good chance that my purchase will be the only time I will be in that bike shop, price will be a major factor for me. With the value of the Canadian dollar lately, I'd like to check out some dealers in West Michigan area since I spend some time in that area. Can anyone recommend a dealer or two that carries some stock, is good to deal with, and flexible on price?

No sure can answer this one but if i had a warrenty issue, could I take it to a Canadian Felt dealer or do I have to go back to the dealer where i bought the bike?

Thanks in advance for you help,
Darrell


----------



## rm26x (Apr 4, 2010)

Showing these 2 dealers close to Detroit using the dealer locator on their site:

Peak Performance Bicycles - Skiers Peak
2129 Orchard Lake Rd.
Sylvan Lake,MI 48320
Phone: 248-454-1188

Paint Creek Bicycles
27 E Flint St
Lake Orion,MI 48362
Phone: 248-693-9620


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

shibui said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've decided my next bike is going to be a Felt. I live an hour outside of Toronto and there is no Felt dealer in my city. Since there is a real good chance that my purchase will be the only time I will be in that bike shop, price will be a major factor for me. With the value of the Canadian dollar lately, I'd like to check out some dealers in West Michigan area since I spend some time in that area. Can anyone recommend a dealer or two that carries some stock, is good to deal with, and flexible on price?
> 
> ...


You are going to drive by 20 dealers or so on your way west from Toronto to Grand Rapids.

Alfred E. Bike in Kalamazoo used to stock a wide variety of Felt models, but if you are coming from the east side, there are dozen+ worth visiting: Fraser Bicycle, Paint Creek, Skiers Peak, Roll Models, Great Lakes, Trail's Edge, International, etc...

Try the dealer locator and make some calls.

-SD


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Felt in the Grand Rapids area? I'm pretty sure Village Bike Shop can get them...they're a pretty big chain in the area. I'm sure there's a few othersOtherwise, like Superdave said, GR is quite a ways away from Toronto, and you're probably gonna find more dealers in the Detroit or Lansing area.


----------



## shibui (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Dave, any issues with a warranty claim if the bike is bought in the US but would like to go to a Canadian Felt dealer? I read the fine print on the website but I did not see where a situation like that was mentioned. Warranty is very important to me.

And for the record, sponsorship works. 12 months ago, I didn't cycle but the 09 TdF got me into Garmin Slipstream, and in turn, into Felt. Road a F3 a month ago and made the decision to go Felt for the next ride.

Keep up the good work,

d.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

shibui said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Dave, any issues with a warranty claim if the bike is bought in the US but would like to go to a Canadian Felt dealer? I read the fine print on the website but I did not see where a situation like that was mentioned. Warranty is very important to me.
> 
> ...


Hang onto your original receipt. A bicycle purchased in the USA has a limited lifetime warranty on the frameset.


-SD


----------



## shibui (Apr 8, 2010)

old_fuji said:


> Felt in the Grand Rapids area? I'm pretty sure Village Bike Shop can get them...they're a pretty big chain in the area. I'm sure there's a few othersOtherwise, like Superdave said, GR is quite a ways away from Toronto, and you're probably gonna find more dealers in the Detroit or Lansing area.


My wife and I spend a few long weekends a year in Grand Rapids so that's why I am looking at GR. There are two dealers in Toronto but only one that would consider shopping at. With the exchange rate the way it is, I can save a minimum of $500 by buying a bike in the states so I have to explore that option as I want to get as much bike as I can for my budget.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

shibui said:


> My wife and I spend a few long weekends a year in Grand Rapids so that's why I am looking at GR. There are two dealers in Toronto but only one that would consider shopping at. With the exchange rate the way it is, I can save a minimum of $500 by buying a bike in the states so I have to explore that option as I want to get as much bike as I can for my budget.


:O no way! I'll definitely ask around the bike shops and let you know for sure!


----------



## emsf5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I live in Toronto and bought my Felt in the city. Where do you live that coming into Toronto or even Missisauga is a hassle?


----------



## shibui (Apr 8, 2010)

I live in Guelph. Hello Velo seems like a good place but it's a bit of a drive to get to. I rather not buy from the place on Bloor and I didn't realize there was a place in Mississauga so I'll have to check it out.

But like I've said, value for money is the main thing I'm looking for now. The F5 retails for $2000 in the US and $2500 in Canada. With that kind of price difference, you probably get at AR4 in the states for the cost of an AR5 in Canada. Since the store in Mississauga or Hello Velo will not become my lbs, I'm checking all options.


----------



## emsf5 (Jun 2, 2008)

The shop in Mississauga is called Bike Zone. I'm sure they can special order you what you want. Funny enough I currently ride an F5 and am looking at selling it. Great ride!


----------

